# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Dimensions of the One UP & Two UP - Is this correct?

## MasonGerald

From what I have read and interpreted.

Dimensions:
One UP has a 6x6" heating bed, Basalt and 120W PS all for $75. 
Two Up has 7x7" bed.
The One UP also has an upgradable 8X8 bed for $19.99

Is this correct?

----------


## Jeepguy42

I may be mistaken but I don't think the one up was upgradeable (options wise). 

Its either the the One Up with 100mm x 100mmx 125mm build area (about 4"x4"x5") or the Two UP with 175mm x 175mm x 125mm (about 6 7/8"x 6 7/8"x 5"). This is based on there Kickstarter description.

and neither have a heat bed at the moment. There stretch goal for 750K will add one but right now there is no heat bed. You can certain add one using parts from there site though

----------


## ronnytedeski

The One-up is not upgradable as far as I knew.  However, I did see that same thing posted somewhere else.  Would be nice if someone from One Up could let us know if it is upgradable or not....

----------


## HiLuckyB

From what i've seen on the kickstarter, With the One Up you can get a heated bed upgrade and that comes with a upgraded 150w power supply. I've also seen that there will be a upgrade kit to turn the One up into a Two Up.

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

Oh, so there is an upgrade kit to turn the One Up to the Two up.  Is this out yet, or is it something that is still in the works?

----------


## HiLuckyB

> Oh, so there is an upgrade kit to turn the One Up to the Two up.  Is this out yet, or is it something that is still in the works?


Somewhere on the kickstarter I seen that they want to get all the printers out first before they start with anything else, But maybe they will have extra parts and add the upgrade kit to there store before March.

----------

